# dx code - how to code tortuous



## Ms.M (Apr 12, 2010)

Does anyone know how to code tortuous thoracic aorta?

Thank you,


----------



## mbarber (Apr 12, 2010)

*Dx*

If you look on pg 932 under Disease of the Circulatory Systems  you should find a code that specific what you need


----------



## victorywins (Apr 14, 2010)

Some coders use 440.0
I was told to use that by
a coding consultant group
Victorywins


----------



## gaponte (Apr 14, 2010)

*dx code*

Well, the ICD-9 manual leads you to code 447.1.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 15, 2010)

I get the 447.1 also.


----------



## Carlyn217# (Feb 13, 2012)

*Diagnosis Code for Tortous Aorta*

You may want to try 447.1 - Stricture of Artery


----------



## jesse.chavez@dielp.com (Nov 29, 2014)

447.1 "ARTERY" IS NOT AORTA ....... you may wanna break it down... tortuous thoracic aorta?                                                                        tortuous= 1.full of twists and turns: 
synonyms: twisting ? twisty ? twisting and turning ? winding ? windy ? zigzag ? 
sinuous ? snaky ? serpentine ? meandering ? circuitous
2.excessively lengthy and complex: 
if you look at DISTORTION you get distortion aorta =747.29 go to your tubular and 747.29= DILATION OF AORTA.... go back to index look up dilation.
you get DILATION/AORTA=SEE ALSO ECTASIA
LOOK UP ECTASIA, YOU GET ectasia aorta=see also ectasia aortic
aortic abdominal= 447.72
aortic thoracic= 447.71
aortic thoracoabdominal=447.73
go to tabular to confirm. 
hope this helps alittle...


jesse c
medical coder


----------

